# Anyone going to get this game?



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/PnV_0QPbtzU

it looks pretty awesome. =o


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 29, 2008)

It's a KUF game.

Of course it'll be sweet.


----------



## Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

it looks sweet


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

PIE! Aw... the video doesn't have pie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If it's for xbox 360, not getting it. If it's for wii, still not getting it.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

Should be on Wii  T_T


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> PIE! Aw... the video doesn't have pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sometimes question your real age. And when are you going to realize that there's nothing good on Wii anymore? All the good games are coming out on 360 or are already out. The Wii is full of 60 dollar mini games. You also have to remember that Nintendo is YEARS behind in the online area. lol


----------



## Nate (Nov 29, 2008)

looks awesome, but i have a a list of other things i need to get first.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> looks awesome, but i have a a list of other things i need to get first.


I just sold my Wii and got the 360. There is SOOOOO many games i want. lol


----------



## Nate (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have both. my priorities are for games on the 360 though. <33


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an example of someone who's trying to be mature for his, Anna... OOOooooo...


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I don't see anything good on the Wii coming out. I still can't believe Nintendo is so far behind in online. I've had 360 online for 3 days and.... wow.... lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

OH MY GOSH! NINTENDO IS FAR BEHIND CAUSE THEY WANT IT TO BE FAMILY FRIENDLY! IT'S APOCALYPTIC!


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not really, and the last time i checked Anna doesn't live on her computer and doesn't even have a tbt account, I bet she hasn't even heard of Animal Crossing.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> OH MY GOSH! NINTENDO IS FAR BEHIND CAUSE THEY WANT IT TO BE FAMILY FRIENDLY! IT'S APOCALYPTIC!


No, Xbox is just as family friendly as Wii. It has family settings and a parent account for a reason.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea, cause a five year old is gonna walk up to his mom and say, "Hey mom, let's go shoot the crap outta some *Insert curse word here* guys! We can bring grandma and grandpa and dada, and my 3 year old cousin! We could take turns shooting people and watching the blood spurt out while we curse at each other all day!"


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you not understand the concept of family settings? and are you scared of everything or something? cause, i mean you said mirrors edge looked to violent when i showed you a trailer.... lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im thinking about getting a xbox 360 but the only games i want are Halo 3, gears of war 2, and the 360 version of sonic unleashed so i dont see a point of buying it so im going to stay a hardcore nintendo fanboy


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's a lot of older games on 360 that are really good.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe so but i just dont plan on buying it maybe later but its not on the top of my list and im nevr buying a ps3, although i was disapointed with Brawl and Twilight Princess im still staying a Nintendo Fan and personally i think Halo 1 was a great game but halo 2 and 3 arent


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been trying to get enough money for the 360 for MONTHS....


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all right.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get enough money for the 360 for MONTHS....


sell your Wii, is there any games coming out that you think you'd like?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why sell a wii? you never know if a really good game will come out for it which makes me wonder....David i read before you sold your wii so you dont have animal crossing city folk are you jsut on this forum for the WW and GC forums?


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres nothing coming out for it and Nintendo is changed. and besides microsoft owns rare now. ^-^ and no i plan on leaving and not coming back on once i log off. I've got a 360 now and i'm very happy with it, and i'm giving up forums because imo, they're a waste of time unless you need help with something.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd never sell it, because I enjoy the games I have for it now.
Plus I canned by GC and I like to play Gamecube games on it.

And I have a job, it's not like it'll take forever for me to afford a Pro...
I need ToV to live, though. First game I'm buying.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have two gamecubes, 1 wii, a DS, and a ps2 XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow. It looks cool, awesome graphics, but I don't like xbox.....D=


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

in my opinion graphics dont matter, id rather have a awesome game with horrible graphics than a horrible game with super graphics


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> in my opinion graphics dont matter, id rather have a awesome game with horrible graphics than a horrible game with super graphics


if the graphics are good the games usually good though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Yah I agree with you there megamann.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> in my opinion graphics dont matter, id rather have a awesome game with horrible graphics than a horrible game with super graphics


How many times have we heard this argument before?  I suppose if the Wii was the graphical powerhouse of this gen, we'd all be praising Nintendo's unique, graphics-intensive approach to gaming and trashing the "horrible gfx" of the competition, eh? : )


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll give it a try if it's going to be on Wii. Don't have anything else to play it on though.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 30, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/PnV_0QPbtzU
> 
> it looks pretty awesome. =o


I'm on wii, what is it?


----------



## Ziken (Nov 30, 2008)

that's hawt, 

but no pie doez = fail


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sometimes question YOUR real age. 

Both of yours.

Guys, this has gotta' be like the third thread that you've been bickering with each other like an old married couple in.

Stop....just stop. We don't all need to know about your personal lives, and what goes on with you and your "Anna".

You've both made some very wrong points, and I'm not even going to go into those. Just stop turning threads into...well, the "David and BaconBoy Show".

Let's swirve back on topic.

KUF has never really been my thing. A friend of mine just loves it though, I don't doubt he'll get this one. I'll have to listen to what he says before I think about getting it...


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 30, 2008)

KUF won't be for Wii, that series is usally Xbox only, if I remember correctly.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Nov 30, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Yup, I don't see anything good on the Wii coming out. I still can't believe Nintendo is so far behind in online. I've had 360 online for 3 days and.... wow.... Lol


The reason why Nintendo is so far behind on things is because they try to keep there console cheap as possible, and it


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 30, 2008)

You do realize the Wii is stil at the price it was when it was first released, while both the PS3 and 360 have dropped around $150 dollars each right?

You can get a 360 now for $200.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> You do realize the Wii is stil at the price it was when it was first released, while both the PS3 and 260 have dropped around $150 dollars each right?
> 
> You can get a 360 now for $200.


Yeah I know. But the only 360 that


----------



## MygL (Dec 5, 2008)

buhh there are still lots of good games for wii david and xbox have just a few (if they not for PS3 too) also that red ring thingy makes it crash and thats another reason im just staying with wii


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 5, 2008)

i love wii why would you sell nintendo rocks but i do want a ps3 blue ray discs baby 80 gigs of game


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 5, 2008)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> i love wii why would you sell nintendo rocks but i do want a ps3 blue ray discs baby 80 gigs of game


if your getting a second system, get xbox 360, it has Halo  and Gears of War


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 5, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know its weird but i hate halos story mode i will only play v.s. with my cuz and me and him beat the game gears of war the ending sucked and i love mgs 4 and 360 is old i dont want do drop a bunch of cash and then like 3 years latter oh look its the new xbox


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 5, 2008)

xYoh said:
			
		

> buhh there are still lots of good games for wii david and xbox have just a few (if they not for PS3 too) also that red ring thingy makes it crash and thats another reason im just staying with wii


The red ring is so uncommon now, it shouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 6, 2008)

The PS3 has the best hardware but doesn't have that many good games that are exclusive to the PS3. I only see 4 good PS3 games that are exclusives.
MGS4
LittleBigPlanet
Resistance 1
Resistance 2

360 has tons more exclusives than PS3 AND has a lot of the same games PS3 has and it's cheaper, so of course more people are gonna buy the 360 over the PS3. And the 360 has better online play than the other 2 consoles.
You should only buy a PS3 if you care for....

1. Graphics.
2. Hardware
3. Blue-Ray
4. If you really must play a great game like MGS4.

Only reason im getting a PS3 is to play MGS4 and LittleBigPlanet. And I'll probably get Sonic Unleashed on the PS3 too.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 6, 2008)

You do realize that MGS4 is more movie than game right?


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> You do realize that MGS4 is more movie than game right?


Yeah a lot people have been saying that. But as a big MGS fan like myself I'd probably end up liking the game anyway.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

1up-Luigi-64 said:
			
		

> The PS3 has the best hardware but doesn't have that many good games that are exclusive to the PS3. I only see 4 good PS3 games that are exclusives.
> MGS4
> LittleBigPlanet
> Resistance 1
> ...


althought the 360 and ps3 version have more levels IGN gave it like a 4 and gave the Wii version a 7.5 (Sonic Unleashed)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 6, 2008)

Wii > PS3 > XBOX 360

Little Big PLanet looks pwnsome...


----------



## MygL (Dec 6, 2008)

well ya but anyways im not getting an XBOX neva better PS 3


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 6, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> 1up-Luigi-64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And from what I been hearing the 360 and PS3 version were suppose to be better than the Wii and PS2 versions.
Shocking to see that the PS2 version beat the 360 version in terms of score.
But I don't think the PS3 version is out yet. I think it comes out December 9th or around in that time.


----------

